# Follie count



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

I've just been for my 1st scan with IVF and I was told that I have 10 follies. 6 on one side and 4 on the other. No sizes were mentioned even though I actually saw some small ones.

Can you tell me if this is a good number at this stage. 

I'm due for my next scan on Friday, with EC the following week.

I've been taking Buserlin and now I'm also taking 2.25 of Gonal F. I've been asked to reduce this to 1.50 two days prior to my scan.

Thanks in advance for your response.

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Happytoddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I've just been for my 1st scan with IVF and I was told that I have 10 follies. 6 on one side and 4 on the other. No sizes were mentioned even though I actually saw some small ones.
> 
> ...


----------

